# Toxotes shrimp pictures



## ToxotesH (8 Feb 2013)

Hungry anyone? Tonight's special is prawn cocktail on a spinach bed!


----------



## basil (8 Feb 2013)

Picture 2 is a bit tasty! Some great shrimp there sir......well done!

Are they UK bred?

Mike.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (8 Feb 2013)

That is a cracking selection tell us what types of shrimp you have and details of the set up you keep them in would love to know!Cheers mark


----------



## Derek Tweedie (8 Feb 2013)

Are the ones in the second pic Taiwan Bees?


----------



## Alastair (9 Feb 2013)

very nice pics.


----------



## ToxotesH (9 Feb 2013)

basil said:


> Picture 2 is a bit tasty! Some great shrimp there sir......well done!
> 
> Are they UK bred?
> 
> Mike.


The CRSs are UK bred (by me), the Taiwan bees  are imported ( but hopefully they will start to breed soon).


----------



## ToxotesH (9 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> That is a cracking selection tell us what types of shrimp you have and details of the set up you keep them in would love to know!Cheers mark


I will post details soon, when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2013)

Derek Tweedie said:


> Are the ones in the second pic Taiwan Bees?



Yes, from what I can see there are 3 pandas, 1  King kong 1 blue bolt, 1 Ruby, 2 Golden bees, 1 Red crystal Shrimp and a  Black crystal shrimp


----------



## Derek Tweedie (9 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yes, from what I can see there are 3 pandas, 1 King kong 1 blue bolt, 1 Ruby, 2 Golden bees, 1 Red crystal Shrimp and a Black crystal shrimp


 
You forgot the Partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## ToxotesH (9 Feb 2013)

My latest pictures.


----------



## basil (9 Feb 2013)

Great pics. What lens are you using please?


----------



## ToxotesH (9 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> That is a cracking selection tell us what types of shrimp you have and details of the set up you keep them in would love to know!Cheers mark



At the moment I am keeping and breeding the followings: CRS, CBS, RCS ( Sakura/ Painted Red) , Green shrimp, Tiger Shrimp, Indian Tiger Shrimp, Blue Rili, Taiwan bees, PRL and PBL.

I have 17 shrimp tanks and 24 fish tanks in my fish house.
In 3 of the shrimp tanks (PRL, PBL and Taiwan bees) I use Ebi Gold shrimp soil.
The others are either bare bottom tanks or have only a very thin layer of black sand.
Filtration is with sponge filters  and/or home made air driven filters.

If you have any questions, I am happy to answer! ))


----------



## ToxotesH (9 Feb 2013)

basil said:


> Great pics. What lens are you using please?


 I am using a "home made" (modified  from a Canon 35-80) macro lens I bought on e- bay. I works nicely for me...


----------



## webworm (9 Feb 2013)

ToxotesH said:


> I have 17 shrimp tanks and 24 fish tanks in my fish house. In 3 of the shrimp tanks (PRL, PBL and Taiwan bees) I use Ebi Gold shrimp soil. The others are either bare bottom tanks or have only a very thin layer of black sand. Filtration is with sponge filters and/or home made air driven filters. If you have any questions, I am happy to answer! ))


 
Just one question....... 
Can we have some pictures please ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

ToxotesH said:


> At the moment I am keeping and breeding the followings: CRS, CBS, RCS ( Sakura/ Painted Red) , Green shrimp, Tiger Shrimp, Indian Tiger Shrimp, Blue Rili, Taiwan bees, PRL and PBL.
> 
> I have 17 shrimp tanks and 24 fish tanks in my fish house.
> In 3 of the shrimp tanks (PRL, PBL and Taiwan bees) I use Ebi Gold shrimp soil.
> ...



Do you sell these mate? Im keen to sell up my CRS and get some pandas, Kk's or blue bolts.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

And do you live in porth newquay? If so, niiiiice! I'm coming down there for my 3rd time in 4 years in the summer.


----------



## basil (10 Feb 2013)

Lets see those PBL / PRL please!! .............


----------



## ToxotesH (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Do you sell these mate? Im keen to sell up my CRS and get some pandas, Kk's or blue bolts.



At the moment I am increasing my breeding stock, so have no taiwans for sale. But soon... ( hopefully,  )


----------



## ToxotesH (10 Feb 2013)

basil said:


> Lets see those PBL / PRL please!! .............


I have only lower grade PRL / PBLs ( but from a very good bloodline) as I had ( have) no money to spend hundreds of pounds on them. But hopefully I will have some nice offsprings soon, so with selection I could improve their grade.
Anyway, I will post pictures of my present ones soon.


----------



## ToxotesH (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> And do you live in porth newquay? If so, niiiiice! I'm coming down there for my 3rd time in 4 years in the summer.


I am in Porth, near Cardiff. 
But you are welcome to visit me here as well! ))


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2013)

ToxotesH said:


> My latest pictures.


Great pictures again.....this ones a bit too detailed for my liking. lol.


----------



## basil (10 Feb 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Great pictures again.....this ones a bit too detailed for my liking. lol.



Yeah, I agree. Give your shrimp some privacy!!!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (10 Feb 2013)

Great stuff i have been keeping a few Red Fire Cherry shrimp for a short time have you got any advice as to what kind of water parameters you should be looking for and conditions to try to achieve with regards breeding?Cheers mark


----------



## ToxotesH (10 Feb 2013)

basil said:


> Yeah, I agree. Give your shrimp some privacy!!!


Well, it is a "big  thing" in their life, so I just wanted to share the moment with you. 
(Anyway, they have signed the contract). )))


----------



## ToxotesH (10 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Great stuff i have been keeping a few Red Fire Cherry shrimp for a short time have you got any advice as to what kind of water parameters you should be looking for and conditions to try to achieve with regards breeding?Cheers mark



Red Cherries aren' t too picky, so if you keep your temp around 24-26C, the pH in the midrange (6.5-7.8) and your water clean they will breed. 
Good luck! Gabor


----------

